# Calcio in faccia a Costacurta durante la moviola a Sky. Video.



## admin (12 Marzo 2016)

Gaffe del conduttore di Sky Calcio che, durante la moviola, mima un gesto fatto da un calciatore ma dà un calcio in faccia al malcapitato Costacurta.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2016)

ahahahah


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Marzo 2016)

Ahhhhah mi sa che è spettacolo, è wrestling, wrestling soccer.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Marzo 2016)

Ahahahahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2016)

Ahahah peccato non l'abbia ricevuto Massimo Mauro


----------



## Kaw (13 Marzo 2016)

Che imbarazzo


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2016)

idiota! spero che Billy si sia vendicato con un bel tackle dal dietro!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Marzo 2016)

Cos'è che gli ha detto Billy dopo il calcio?
Questi di SKY si credono dei divi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2016)

Che figura...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Marzo 2016)

C'è il precedente!


----------

